# The Mako USA II is Here!



## Orient_Watch_USA

As you may have seen, the Mako USA II is now available! It is powered by the automatic, hand-winding, and hacking caliber F6922 movement, the same seen in the Mako and Ray II. We'd be happy to answer any questions regarding this new watch! Additional photos here: http://imgur.com/a/nOkJs








​


----------



## Loofa

VERY COOL!!! Any word on a Pepsi bezel one? I've been fiercely loyal to my Pepsi bezel mako for quite a long time and this seems like a fitting successor!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orient_Watch_USA

Loofa said:


> VERY COOL!!! Any word on a Pepsi bezel one? I've been fiercely loyal to my Pepsi bezel mako for quite a long time and this seems like a fitting successor!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At this time there are no plans to create a two-toned bezel version of this watch. We kept the colorways the same from the original Mako USA!


----------



## NJPakman

Where can we get it


----------



## Franz-Anton

I guess it was just a matter of time......


----------



## Orient_Watch_USA

NJPakman said:


> Where can we get it


It is currently only available at our website.


----------



## brandon\

$375?

Is that the MSRP or street price? Any coupon codes or upcoming sales/deals?


----------



## watch_hor

brandon\ said:


> $375?
> 
> Is that the MSRP or street price? Any coupon codes or upcoming sales/deals?


30OFF works

263 for hand winding, hacking in-house movement, SEL bracelet with the good looks of the USA II, this could be my next beater!


----------



## brandon\

watch_hor said:


> 30OFF works
> 
> 263 for hand winding, hacking in-house movement, SEL bracelet with the good looks of the USA II, this could be my next beater!


This is getting tempting and testing my self-control. I may consider moving some watches to make it happen.

Now - the perennial question. Which color? I'm a sucker for blue, but how often does a white diver come along?


----------



## watch_hor

brandon\ said:


> This is getting tempting and testing my self-control. I may consider moving some watches to make it happen.
> 
> Now - the perennial question. Which color? I'm a sucker for blue, but how often does a white diver come along?


White with black bezel bro! Look at those black trimmed hands, give in!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xInZax

I'm happy this came about. I was just beating myself up for not grabbing the first version. Could wait for long island to sell them discounted, but that could be awhile


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601

Looks nice. Never considered Orient but I could go for this one! 

Why in some pics dial says Japan movt and others just Japan? 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## wookieman

A decision that must one day be made just got more difficult. Which to acquire first? Blue Mako or Pepsi SKX? Life is always throwing curve balls.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

xInZax said:


> I'm happy this came about. I was just beating myself up for not grabbing the first version. *Could wait for long island to sell them discounted*, but that could be awhile
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'm thinking the same thing.......


----------



## adin1978

Don't know much about Orient, but I'm going to check them out. This lineup looks decent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orient_Watch_USA

mario24601 said:


> Looks nice. Never considered Orient but I could go for this one!
> 
> Why in some pics dial says Japan movt and others just Japan?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


These models say Japan because they are fully made in Japan.


----------



## mario24601

Well some say movt and some just Japan of the same watch model. So just confusing... 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

Well there goes the extra mark up on preowned original Mako USAs I guess. I was bummed I didn't get one, but these are actually improved, and we all have another chance. It's hard to pick a favorite, even with only three choices, but for me, the white is a must have at some point.


----------



## cabfrank

Had I known these were coming out on my birthday (yesterday), I wouldn't have purchased a TV. The TV isn't that great, and I'd prefer the watch. See? I'm on the right forum.


----------



## mario24601

Anyone have coupon code? 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## corn18

xInZax said:


> I'm happy this came about. I was just beating myself up for not grabbing the first version. Could wait for long island to sell them discounted, but that could be awhile
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have the black version for $180.

Orient Mako Black Dial Automatic Dive Watch with Stainless Steel Bracelet #AA02001B


----------



## taike

corn18 said:


> They have the black version for $180.
> 
> Orient Mako Black Dial Automatic Dive Watch with Stainless Steel Bracelet #AA02001B


That's not the Mako USA


----------



## ronnie aloha

What was the design process on keeping the crystal below the bezel? Crystal protection? 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## darthzyll

I believe it's because the sapphire is thinner than the mineral glass it replaces from the regular Mako. It's one of the reasons I went with the Mako despite the upgrades that the USA has to offer. I prefer the glass to at least be level with the bezel.

Sent from my mobile


----------



## mario24601

How significant lower is it? Hard to tell from pics. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## darthzyll

I haven't seen it personally, bit my understanding is it's enough that the bezel would be rubbed instead of the crystal, which kind of defeats the purpose of having sapphire you would think. Perhaps I'm over thinking it.

Sent from my mobile


----------



## Jessem1133

If and when LongIsland gets them for a significant discount...I'll upgrade my already very loved original USA. But for the $375 they are at the moment...no thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

Jessem1133 said:


> If and when LongIsland gets them for a significant discount...I'll upgrade my already very loved original USA. But for the $375 they are at the moment...no thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's 30% off coupon codes floating around. That brings in down to $262.50.


----------



## Dnsnk

i was looking for the mako usa I but now i lost my interest in it .. they should keep the mako usa I and dont try mako usa II .. just my two cents


----------



## Jessem1133

brandon\ said:


> There's 30% off coupon codes floating around. That brings in down to $262.50.


Even at $262 it doesn't really wow me. 
Don't get me wrong, I love my USA, but it's my every day beater. I can't justify spending $260 on something I'm tossing around. 
But man, do I love that white...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz

I have an original *ORIENT *Blue _Mako_ and an original *ORIENT *_Mako USA _(still the handsomest affordable white-dialed diver's watch I have yet seen).

I love wristwatches. Ask anybody that knows me (on second thought, *don't*).

I'd love to get the new generation of these wonderful and inexpensive watches.

But, I actually _like_ the button at 2 o'clock and the Caliber 46943 movement has done right for me thus far (my _Mako_s rarely fluctuate by more than 10 seconds a day, and you know how durable they are).

Add to that the fact that there are so many other *ORIENT *products that I wanna buy, and...

So, please forgive me, *ORIENT*, but all the money that I plan to give you in the future is almost certainly not going to be for your divers. You made the ones I've got just too damn good.

When I can, I _will_ be purchasing a V3 _Bambino_ and an *ORIENT *_Star_ of some stripe (luxury-watch quality for beautifully ridiculous low prices, I dunno how you do it).

Anyway, *ORIENT*...Even though I ain't buying these watches, you will still get to see a bunch of my money in the years to come (I'll even smile as I give it to you).

You guys have a great company and awesome products.


----------



## Keithcozz

watch_hor said:


> White with black bezel bro! Look at those black trimmed hands, give in!
> 
> View attachment 8539330
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is 1st gen, but you are RIGHT! Just look at her...


----------



## Keithcozz

cabfrank said:


> Had I known these were coming out on my birthday (yesterday), I wouldn't have purchased a TV. The TV isn't that great, and I'd prefer the watch. See? I'm on the right forum.


We share the same sickness, my brother.


----------



## Keithcozz

mario24601 said:


> How significant lower is it? Hard to tell from pics.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


.5 mm


----------



## Keithcozz

Jessem1133 said:


> Even at $262 it doesn't really wow me.
> Don't get me wrong, I love my USA, but it's my every day beater. I can't justify spending $260 on something I'm tossing around.
> But man, do I love that white...lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With all due respect, sir or ma'am, this is one hell of a watch for $262.


----------



## dator

SEL is very tempting


----------



## dator

Is the bracelet available separately, and will it fit Mako 1 ?


----------



## darthzyll

It does not fit the Mako, I have read that from other forum members

Sent from my mobile


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

brandon\ said:


> There's 30% off coupon codes floating around. That brings in down to $262.50.


Yeah, but compared w/ the Ray 2 that's $82.5 more for a sapphire crystal, drilled lugs, and solid endlinks. I'd pay more..... but I don't think that much more.

Then again...... that white dial............

-I'm on the fence about waiting for it to go to Long Island, but I can't justify that much more knowing in less than a year they'll be blown out at far cheaper prices.

Also, that 30% includes a free watch (which I could give as a gift to someone).

But if they threw in something I'd use instead..... a cleaning cloth, some free nato straps (or really just any straps), etc.

Then I'd be far more tempted to buy.

Right now, I'm considering adding another Seiko Diver or going down this route either w/ the Ray 2 or Mako USA 2.


----------



## Oldbugr

I emailed Mark @ island watch and asked how long till he gets the new USA II's and he replied not for a long while. Not sure if I'm willing to wait as I missed the boat on the previous white one, I'm not rich but the white is calling me.


----------



## Nate_in_idaho

I've got a white Mako USA 1, I think I may miss the pusher. I've got a few of the original makos too.


----------



## mi6_

darthzyll said:


> I believe it's because the sapphire is thinner than the mineral glass it replaces from the regular Mako. It's one of the reasons I went with the Mako despite the upgrades that the USA has to offer. I prefer the glass to at least be level with the bezel.
> 
> Sent from my mobile


The designer stated in an interview that Mako owners complained about the mineral crystal in the original (which I believe sits above the bezel) scratches too easily. When they made the Mako USA they had the crystal sit below the bezel to allow the bezel to protect the crystal. You would have thought that the sapphire would have been enough to address this complaint.

Anyone know if the sapphire crystal on the Mako USA II is also sunken below the bezel? This is a major flaw of this watch in my opinion. The crystal should be flush with the bezel.


----------



## Orient_Watch_USA

darthzyll said:


> I believe it's because the sapphire is thinner than the mineral glass it replaces from the regular Mako. It's one of the reasons I went with the Mako despite the upgrades that the USA has to offer. I prefer the glass to at least be level with the bezel.
> 
> Sent from my mobile


You are correct, especially since sapphire crystal is more brittle than mineral.


----------



## Orient_Watch_USA

dator said:


> Is the bracelet available separately, and will it fit Mako 1 ?


Unfortunately it does not fit perfectly due to the fact that the case dimensions are slightly different. We tested it ourselves, and while the end link _will_ fit between the lugs, its not a perfect, and will rattle.


----------



## RNHC

That is one of the best, if not the best, bang-for-buck dive watches out there - sapphire, SEL, drilled lugs, and hackable/windable movement for $262? I don't think anything out there including microbrands can beat the offered features for the price. My original Mako boasted +2 second accuracy. If the new movement comes anywhere near that, well, it's simply a no-brainer.


----------



## RNHC

One question: are the spring bars still the same old thin, below par ones that came with original Mako that are prone to bending?


----------



## ugly

mi6_ said:


> Anyone know if the sapphire crystal on the Mako USA II is also sunken below the bezel? This is a major flaw of this watch in my opinion. The crystal should be flush with the bezel.


Yes,it is a major flaw of the watch. An aluminium painted bezel is protecting a sapphire crystal!!!:-sUnbelievable.
At the first hit the bezel paint will be gone.


----------



## bigisland

Mine arrived in the mail today. The bezel is slightly recessed. I can't decide between the two...


----------



## brandon\

^ I'd go with the Mako. The Sumo is a great watch and all - I just got tired of mine with the large size and weird proportions. 

So the crystal sits higher than the bezel?


----------



## bigisland

Oops. No, crystal slightly recessed. Very well made overall.


----------



## mario24601

bigisland said:


> Oops. No, crystal slightly recessed. Very well made overall.


So thinking too recessed? Does it look odd?

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## bigisland

It doesn't bother me aesthetically.


----------



## AceRimmer

That white dial is beautiful. If the crystal wasn't recessed I would have ordered one already.


----------



## mi6_

AceRimmer said:


> That white dial is beautiful. If the crystal wasn't recessed I would have ordered one already.


Yup Orient USA had the chance to fix this screw-up and didn't take the opportunity. Guess I'll hold out for the Mako USA III with ceramic bezel.

Also why the price jump? Mako USA 1 was $225 and the new Mako USA II is $375? Other than the new hacking/hand winding movement has anything changed? Seems like a steep increase for just the new movement.


----------



## dator

Orient_Watch_USA said:


> Unfortunately it does not fit perfectly due to the fact that the case dimensions are slightly different. We tested it ourselves, and while the end link _will_ fit between the lugs, its not a perfect, and will rattle.


Ok, thanks for the info


----------



## guspech750

Man, I absolutely love my white USA. I regret not picking up a blue version. Now just might be the time to get a USA II in blue. 


Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## mario24601

Any more pics of white model, either I or II? 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## hantms

wookieman said:


> A decision that must one day be made just got more difficult. Which to acquire first? Blue Mako or Pepsi SKX? Life is always throwing curve balls.


I wish all questions in life were that easy.

To state the obvious: get both right now. They're really very different. I have the Blue Ray and SKX009 and even compared to the Blue Ray it's very different. And then the Mako USA II goes even further away with stick markers, sapphire and nice bracelet. Then keep the 009 'tool' looking on rubber and you're all set for both your desk and the Seven Seas.

If you'll permit, let me visualize that for you. (Using the old Mako, but I hope it still works.)


----------



## hantms

mi6_ said:


> Yup Orient USA had the chance to fix this screw-up and didn't take the opportunity. Guess I'll hold out for the Mako USA III with ceramic bezel.
> 
> Also why the price jump? Mako USA 1 was $225 and the new Mako USA II is $375? Other than the new hacking/hand winding movement has anything changed? Seems like a steep increase for just the new movement.


Also, no pusher.   ( I think it added character, and kind of looks like a faux escape valve. )

That said, hand-winding option is really nice.


----------



## bigisland

Ok. Now I understand the recessed crystal issue. After 1 day of wearing the new watch at work, I have 2 little dings on the inner edge of the blue bezel at 12 o'clock. Arghh!


----------



## rts9364

My white one arrived yesterday and I just opened it. I like the movement upgrades, including the omission of the 2:00 pusher. I bought a white USA I back several months ago (last year, maybe?), but I had to return it after receipt due to a badly misaligned date wheel. I always meant to order a replacement. I finally made it to the Orient website last month only to discover they were out of stock! At $225 from the mfr, that was a pretty decent deal (even better deals were out there).

Anyway, fast forward to last week and I got wind of the USA II. I was busy at the time, but I took a few minutes and ordered one right away. The price increase seems extreme considering the changes, but I'm sure they will come down.

Great looking watch on a number of straps.


----------



## rts9364

One thing I feel like I should clarify is that a lot of the photos I see of the white dial seem altered, including the OP's and also mine, above. The lume has a "sickly" green color in a lot of light (esp. fluorescent). It's a little closer to white-ish in natural sunlight.

Here is the #nofilter version of my previous photo:


----------



## mario24601

rts9364 said:


> One thing I feel like I should clarify is that a lot of the photos I see of the white dial seem altered, including the OP's and also mine, above. The lume has a "sickly" green color in a lot of light (esp. fluorescent). It's a little closer to white-ish in natural sunlight.
> 
> Here is the #nofilter version of my previous photo:


Thanks. Didn't realize it looks so green not bad but thought was more white.

So what are your impressions of crystal being recessed?

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## nealmn

nice looking time piece


----------



## rts9364

mario24601 said:


> Thanks. Didn't realize it looks so green not bad but thought was more white.
> 
> So what are your impressions of crystal being recessed?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


It is definitely an odd design choice and I think the bezel is going to get dinged/scratched more often, but it is really not noticeable or something I think about while wearing the watch.


----------



## heingericke

Some advice, questions please.

I'm in the UK and can't source a MAKO USA II. So I think I have a couple of choices if I forgo the sapphire. Maybe a good thing if its not flush with the bezel. I really love the idea of a domed glass that flows smoothly into the bezel and continues its curvature. I don't like the hands either.

(Best of my knowledge, some questions, help to clarify if mistaken)


RAY II.

Is the crystal flush and continues the curvature?

Dislikes, the round dot lumes and the horrid stubby hands. Would really like the slender hands of the MAKO II and the straight/stick markers of the USA.


MAKO II.

Is the crystal flush and continues the curvature?

Like the slender hands a lot. I really don't like 6, 9 and 12 numbers.


So, apologies, I seem to be putting things into perspective in my own head as I'm composing this message.

RAY II. Live with dot lumes and stubby hands to avoid 6, 9 and 12.

MAK0 II. Live with 6, 9 and 12 to avoid dot lumes and stubby hands.

Please advise.

Edit:

Alternatively, what would be the closest Seiko equivalent? Bearing in mind the dome and bezel curvature are important to me. I seem to be drawn to the SNZF17 and SNZF29 but they're only water resistant to 100m.


----------



## darthzyll

In the case of all the Orient watches you listed, the crystal is not domed, but instead flat. It is however higher than the bezel on the Ray and Mako. If you want a domed sapphire crystal, there are many threads of folks who have had this done aftermarket, and I think they look great, absolutely follows the curvature of the bezel edge. 

Sent from my mobile


----------



## paper cup

rts9364 said:


> One thing I feel like I should clarify is that a lot of the photos I see of the white dial seem altered, including the OP's and also mine, above. The lume has a "sickly" green color in a lot of light (esp. fluorescent). It's a little closer to white-ish in natural sunlight.
> 
> Here is the #nofilter version of my previous photo:


Thanks for this insight.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## paper cup

Anyone have any night/dark or dusk line shots they want to share? Thanks ahead of time.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## RNHC

Not sure why the crystal sitting below the bezel is an issue. What would you rather take the first impact? Brittle, more difficult to replace crystal or easily replaced bezel? My JDM version of BN0000-4h is same - the crystal sits below the bezel. I think it makes more functional sense to have the crystal sit below the bezel. Don't we have a slew of carping about domed crystals (which protrudes above the bezel) getting scratched up and such? This sounds like "damned if you do, damned if you don't" scenario for Orient USA.


----------



## guspech750

Yeah, no big deal if the crystal is below the bezel. It's better protected. 

Hell, people love the Seiko Monster line of watches and their crystal is below the bezel. But no one ever complains about that. 

Go figure. 


Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## AceRimmer

guspech750 said:


> Yeah, no big deal if the crystal is below the bezel. It's better protected.
> 
> Hell, people love the Seiko Monster line of watches and their crystal is below the bezel. But no one ever complains about that.
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


I suspect that the bezel on the Monster is harder to scratch.


----------



## kanwingshing

Just a personal opinion. As a previous Mako USA (version 1) owner, the crystal sitting below the bezel didn't bother me at first. However as time goes on, this gap degrades the overall feeling of fit and finish of this watch. The Sapphire crystal is obviously an after thought, and it shows. Dust also do occasionally get it but it's not a huge problem. End up selling it and kept my Mako XL instead.


----------



## italy7

What a nice looking piece this is, all three color variations. 

Just a comment on the sapphire being recessed; the only real moment it would be a bad thing is hitting the watch head on imo...i have a diver with sapphire raised and i still hit it on side of bezel which created a small mark..for me, it would be a rare case of hitting watch straight on at all.

I wonder how many of these will be made?


----------



## RNHC

kanwingshing said:


> ...as time goes on, this gap degrades the overall feeling of fit and finish of this watch.


Funny how recessed crystal did not induce similar complaints for Citizen BN0000 and Seiko Monster.


----------



## kanwingshing

RNHC said:


> Funny how recessed crystal did not induce similar complaints for Citizen BN0000 and Seiko Monster.


I have not owned those two watches personally. However after seeing your post I google these two watches. Seems even though they have recessed crystal, their bezel is designed differently. I could be wrong but from the pictures both Seiko and Citizen seems to be tight between the bezel and crystal (especially the Seiko), hence there is no gap really. For Mako USA version 1, there is a gap that stuff (dust, garbage....) could potentially get in and no way for you to remove it unless you take the bezel out. That's the kind of fit and finish that is hard to accept.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darthzyll

Right, I agree there. A recessed bezel can be intentional and designed around it, but it's pretty obvious the Mako USA recessed bezel was a result of differences in thickness between sapphire and mineral glass, so unintentional design "flaw" *ducks for cover from imminent flaming*

In all seriousness though, my intention wasn't to enflame an argument over the matter. I just found it off-putting enough that I opted to go with the Mako with mineral glass, that and I prefer the Arabic numerals. Once my Ray bezel and leather NATO strap comes in, I'll be even happier!

Sent from my mobile


----------



## ronnie aloha

Everyone can just make their own decision as to the gap. No one is right or wrong. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I know there are many other watches out there that people love and that I would never wear.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kanwingshing

italy7 said:


> What a nice looking piece this is, all three color variations.
> 
> Just a comment on the sapphire being recessed; the only real moment it would be a bad thing is hitting the watch head on imo...i have a diver with sapphire raised and i still hit it on side of bezel which created a small mark..for me, it would be a rare case of hitting watch straight on at all.
> 
> I wonder how many of these will be made?


As for the number of units to be made on the Mako USA v2, I guess we will never know unit the production run ends. (Just like last time)


----------



## RNHC

kanwingshing said:


> For Mako USA version 1, there is a gap that stuff (dust, garbage....) could potentially get in and no way for you to remove it unless you take the bezel out. That's the kind of fit and finish that is hard to accept.


Try rinsing under running water. Worse come to worse, use Q-tip. It's really not an issue. Apparently, the "gap" really bugs you. I'd say it's more of "you" issue than the watch issue.

By the way, the "gap" is not a fit and finish issue. Whether the recessed crystal was intentional or unintentional, it's a design issue. Now if the crystal was installed offset, that'd be a fit and finish issue which Orient Mako USA II doesn't have.


----------



## razor1

I have a blue Mako USA and I wear it daily. The bezel is dinged really, really easily which I'm sure translates to the Make USA II as well. The bezel insert at least for the USA I is/was $30. I've put the face of the watch through a lot and there isnt a single scratch on the sapphire glass which I'm sure has hit things but with my next bezel insert replacement I'm also going to go with the domed sapphire. If the bezel insert held up better it wouldnt be a big deal but it is damaged very easily.


----------



## mario24601

So is there a mineral crystal that fits it to make it flush? 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

^ I'd pop the crystal out and measure it to find a sapphire (possibly domed) to fit.


----------



## ChuckMiller

For the money this watch is hard to beat. It has really great hands, a nice brushed finish the wearer can touch up, a secure long throw single fold deployant with a double push button latch, a ridiculously bright long lasting lume, and a pleasing off white not bright white dial.

In my case I have only 3 criticisms. Mine has a teeny tiny slight misalignment between the bezel, the dial, and the minute ring. The black edge on the applied markers is not even on most of them. And, the crown is very rough or gritty when winding.


----------



## darthzyll

Agree on the gritty winding, it's not as smooth as my Seiko in this respect

Sent from my mobile


----------



## italy7

I really like the looks of this watch especially the white one. The drilled lugs for me are a very welcomed addition. I've broken so many watch tools lol


----------



## Oldbugr

I have a crystal on order, but just wanted to check in. I love the white dial,
just noticed there is a smudge at the 31 minute mark, amazing what pictures will show.


----------



## Oldbugr

OK, I got the crystal replaced and tried capturing it. It still sits a very small amount lower than the bezel but a lot different than the original. It is the single domed sumo crystal from crystaltimes. I also show the compared ray 2's with the double domed crystal (crystaltimes crystals as well).


----------



## ChuckMiller

Why is everyone having so much heartburn over the recessed crystal. The bezel (easily replaceable) protects the crystal, much how Breitling does that too.


----------



## guspech750

Oldbugr said:


> OK, I got the crystal replaced and tried capturing it. It still sits a very small amount lower than the bezel but a lot different than the original. It is the single domed sumo crystal from crystaltimes. I also show the compared ray 2's with the double domed crystal (crystaltimes crystals as well).


I must say WOW!! That looks great!! The lowered crystal never bothered me. But after seeing your pics. What an improvement!! Looks fanfreakingtastic!!!

Do you have a web link.

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## Oldbugr

Pictures didn't down load in the order I would have liked. The first two are the new crystal on the mako usa 2, 3 and 4th are the double domed ray 2. and the 5, 6 are the original mako usa 2, and 7th and 8th are the new crystal. Hope this makes sense


----------



## Oldbugr

ChuckMiller, no heart burn here just personal preference. Was just showing options. Some like it some don't.


----------



## knowsnowatch

Hi, Just ChuckMiller. Just wondering, if you could (if you don't mind) put on different straps on the Mako USA II and post pics here. Really curious how this watch looks on whatever other straps you may have.

Thanks.


----------



## ChuckMiller

Sorry, I dont have anything at hand to use. For me it would have to be black/black stitching or black/white stitching. Either should mate perfectly with the white dial black bezel.


----------



## sergiomontiel

I really like the changes made to the USA II. How would it look on 20mm lugs or possible an 22-18 mm taper ? I should have picked one up but got a Ray ii instead


----------



## Parsedout

Oldbugr said:


> Pictures didn't down load in the order I would have liked. The first two are the new crystal on the mako usa 2, 3 and 4th are the double domed ray 2. and the 5, 6 are the original mako usa 2, and 7th and 8th are the new crystal. Hope this makes sense


New crystal looks stunning! So would you recommend the single domed or the double domed? It looks like the double actually sits proud all the way to the edge.


----------



## Parsedout

Double post.


----------



## Eddie Bell

Any clue if they will do a Mako 2 xl?


----------



## Oldbugr

It does taper flush to the edge of the bezel (double dome). But the single actually sits like a couple of citizens I have, so I can't really recommend either, as I like both the same. 


Parsedout said:


> New crystal looks stunning! So would you recommend the single domed or the double domed? It looks like the double actually sits proud all the way to the edge.


----------



## slo84

Oldbugr said:


> OK, I got the crystal replaced and tried capturing it. It still sits a very small amount lower than the bezel but a lot different than the original. It is the single domed sumo crystal from crystaltimes. I also show the compared ray 2's with the double domed crystal (crystaltimes crystals as well).


WOW! where did you get the crystal?


----------



## Parsedout

slo84 said:


> WOW! where did you get the crystal?


I believe he said it in the post you quoted. Crystaltimes.


----------



## slo84

Parsedout said:


> I believe he said it in the post you quoted. Crystaltimes.


haha oops. Thanks!


----------



## Jbem

My Seiko MM300 and 6309 both have crystals that sit lower than the bezel. They are fantastic watches. Not an issue at all. I wouldn't hesitate to buy one because the bezel sits higher than the crystal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlconferido

I was about to buy the black dial but it is out of stock. Any new when it will be available again?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

Jbem said:


> My Seiko MM300 and 6309 both have crystals that sit lower than the bezel. They are fantastic watches. Not an issue at all. I wouldn't hesitate to buy one because the bezel sits higher than the crystal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both those watches (MM300 and 6309) have a hardlex crystal which is not impervious to scratches. The Mako USA II has a sapphire crystal which is virtually impervious to scratching. Why wouldn't you want that sapphire crystal raised to protect the aluminum bezel?

If they had a scratch proof ceramic bezel insert I'd be more OK with the crystal sitting below the bezel. Certainly not a deal breaker but I think it would have been a better design choice if the crystal was either flush or above the aluminum bezel which will undoubtably be scratched and need to be replaced at some point.

I'll wait until Long Island Watches blows these off at a greatly discounted price at the end of their run again.


----------



## MrCrystal

mi6_ said:


> Both those watches (MM300 and 6309) have a hardlex crystal which is not impervious to scratches. The Mako USA II has a sapphire crystal which is virtually impervious to scratching. Why wouldn't you want that sapphire crystal raised to protect the aluminum bezel?
> 
> If they had a scratch proof ceramic bezel insert I'd be more OK with the crystal sitting below the bezel. Certainly not a deal breaker but I think it would have been a better design choice if the crystal was either flush or above the aluminum bezel which will undoubtably be scratched and need to be replaced at some point.
> 
> I'll wait until Long Island Watches blows these off at a greatly discounted price at the end of their run again.


Double Dome Sapphire Crystal - very little optical distortion - unlike single dome.
Alex aka Mr Crystal


----------



## Kenwoof

mi6_ said:


> Both those watches (MM300 and 6309) have a hardlex crystal which is not impervious to scratches. The Mako USA II has a sapphire crystal which is virtually impervious to scratching. Why wouldn't you want that sapphire crystal raised to protect the aluminum bezel?
> 
> If they had a scratch proof ceramic bezel insert I'd be more OK with the crystal sitting below the bezel. Certainly not a deal breaker but I think it would have been a better design choice if the crystal was either flush or above the aluminum bezel which will undoubtably be scratched and need to be replaced at some point.
> 
> I'll wait until Long Island Watches blows these off at a greatly discounted price at the end of their run again.


I agree.

I've had my USA II for two weeks and already the bezel has a chip.

It only dropped 16 inches off a side table onto my composite (vinyl) deck and the bezel got chipped. The coating on the bezel seems kinda fragile. I'm already contemplating buying a backup because this bezel ain't seen nothin yet!

Dont get me wrong, the watch is great! It's been running at +.3 seconds per day, can't argue with that! I'm loving it more and more each day.

However, if they had a replacement ceramic bezel I'd be first in line. Also, if the sapphire were level with the bezel it would add sooo much more value to an incredible watch.

Ken


----------



## mjmcnal

Love mine so far (about a week old) but being somewhat of a newbie to watches I never considered the crystal being below the bezel.


----------



## DR Da-da

I placed my order for the blue version this past Thursday. Great specs for a $262.50 watch (I used one of the 30%-off codes floating around). This will be my first Orient, so I'm excited to get into something new/different.

I see that of the two sapphire crytals available from CrystalTimes the double-domed joins up to the bezel nicely but protrudes very high over the dial. The single-dome crystal sits slightly below the bezel at its outer radius, but it rises slightly above the height of the bezel over the dial. Is there a flat sapphire crystal available that sits flush with the bezel throughout?


----------



## khfishn

What is the brand of that strap? Looks nice!


----------



## nurpur

Exceptional watch for the money. Shame it is not available this side of the pond. Shipping and Import duties to UK are a killer.


----------



## nurpur

MrCrystal said:


> Double Dome Sapphire Crystal - very little optical distortion - unlike single dome.
> Alex aka Mr Crystal
> View attachment 9168426


Stunning!


----------



## Oldbugr

Waterproof test after crystal change, snorkeling in Maui. No leaks !!!!


----------



## Emsflyer84

Oldbugr said:


> Waterproof test after crystal change, snorkeling in Maui. No leaks !!!!


Awesome shot! I've got the USA II in black, how would you describe the feeling of the manual wind? I've got a Hamilton with an ETA movement and a Lew and Huey with a Seiko NH35 movement. Both of them feel better to hand wind in my opinion. The Mako feel chintzy and inconsistent to me. Also, the threading on the crown is hard to line up to get the crown screwed down.

You noticing any of this? I love it otherwise!


----------



## massimoambrosio77

Is it only for US market? It's right?


----------



## brandon\

So… I just got a Seiko SRP773 Turtle in the mail today. And the crystal sits below the bezel. Nobody seems to be calling out the Seiko and the Turtle about that. Yet Orient does it and gets called out.


----------



## paper cup

brandon\ said:


> So&#8230; I just got a Seiko SRP773 Turtle in the mail today. And the crystal sits below the bezel. Nobody seems to be calling out the Seiko and the Turtle about that. Yet Orient does it and gets called out.


Same with my 2nd Gen Monster.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

paper cup said:


> Same with my 2nd Gen Monster.
> 
> Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


Those are Hardlex crystals that will scratch. Sapphire doesn't scratch! What don't you guys understand about that? If the crystal doesn't scratch, I want it sitting above the bezel to protect it. If it's a crystal that scratches (mineral) I don't mind if the bezel protects the crystal.


----------



## paper cup

mi6_ said:


> Those are Hardlex crystals that will scratch. Sapphire doesn't scratch! What don't you guys understand about that? If the crystal doesn't scratch, I want it sitting above the bezel to protect it. If it's a crystal that scratches (mineral) I don't mind if the bezel protects the crystal.


Fair. Thanks for the understandings.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## DamnYank!

Emsflyer84 said:


> Awesome shot! I've got the USA II in black, how would you describe the feeling of the manual wind? I've got a Hamilton with an ETA movement and a Lew and Huey with a Seiko NH35 movement. Both of them feel better to hand wind in my opinion. The Mako feel chintzy and inconsistent to me. Also, the threading on the crown is hard to line up to get the crown screwed down.
> 
> You noticing any of this? I love it otherwise!


Received a white USA II today. Compared to other manual winding movements I have / had, it feels pretty terrible. The winding feels extremely gritty and screwing down the crown feels about as bad. I plan to touch base with Orient but if they say this is 'normal' its getting returned.


----------



## Emsflyer84

DamnYank! said:


> Emsflyer84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome shot! I've got the USA II in black, how would you describe the feeling of the manual wind? I've got a Hamilton with an ETA movement and a Lew and Huey with a Seiko NH35 movement. Both of them feel better to hand wind in my opinion. The Mako feel chintzy and inconsistent to me. Also, the threading on the crown is hard to line up to get the crown screwed down.
> 
> You noticing any of this? I love it otherwise!
> 
> 
> 
> Received a white USA II today. Compared to other manual winding movements I have / had, it feels pretty terrible. The winding feels extremely gritty and screwing down the crown feels about as bad. I plan to touch base with Orient but if they say this is 'normal' its getting returned.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the feedback, gritty is a perfect word for it. And I struggle to get the threads lined up when screwing the crown back down. I love the watch, and I was able to regulate it to about +2-3 seconds per day, which is fantastic. But that movement seriously bothers me.

Other watches I have with the Seiko NH35 movement feel far superior. And my Hamilton mechanical with an ETA 2804-2 movement is like buttery heaven to hand wind.

Keep me posted on your findings from Orient! Thanks!


----------



## mjmcnal

DamnYank! said:


> Received a white USA II today. Compared to other manual winding movements I have / had, it feels pretty terrible. The winding feels extremely gritty and screwing down the crown feels about as bad. I plan to touch base with Orient but if they say this is 'normal' its getting returned.


I still love mine BUT I have definitely noticed a lack of "smoothness" in screwing down the crown. It should not be this much of an effort. That said, for the price I think it's still a great quality watch.


----------



## djdertate

Just got my white USA II yesterday, so far my grips are: 1. Gritty manual winding sound 2. My bezel marker does not align perfectly with the chapter ring/12'oclock indice 3. Oyster bracket links have noticeable play.


----------



## djdertate

I was just looking at my white USA II and I thought "If only they made a no day&date model." Well I have zero photoshop skills but here is what it would look like. I would pay good money for a USA II version like below.


----------



## DamnYank!

bonedaddy33 said:


> I had the watch for 3 days and couldn't get my mind around the gritty manual winding and my bezel marker didn't align properly either. I ended up sending it back. I really wanted to keep it because it's a great looking watch but I had to move on. OCD is a bad thing sometimes.....


Yup, crown and winding action drove me to the same action; sent mine back for a refund.


----------



## Emsflyer84

bonedaddy33 said:


> I had the watch for 3 days and couldn't get my mind around the gritty manual winding and my bezel marker didn't align properly either. I ended up sending it back. I really wanted to keep it because it's a great looking watch but I had to move on. OCD is a bad thing sometimes.....


I'm not at the point of sending mine back yet, but these things are bothersome to me too. I still love the watch enough to keep it for all its positives.


----------



## Watch19

Emsflyer84 said:


> I'm not at the point of sending mine back yet, but these things are bothersome to me too. I still love the watch enough to keep it for all its positives.


I've had my black Mako USA for about 2 months. On mine, the winding feel is smooth but the threads that lock and unlock the crown feel gritty, as if the threads weren't chased properly. Adding a small amount of silicone grease to the lock screw threads make the wind down a little better but getting the crown to engage the thread is still hit or miss. When it resists winding down, a short wind backwards (counterclockwise) and back to clockwise helps. 
I like this watch a lot so as long as it doesn't get worse, it's a keeper.


----------



## djdertate

Has anyone had luck returning their Mako USA II due to a misaligned bezel? 

Mine is about a 1/2 minute off and I figured they would just tell me it was within spec/tolerance?.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## nevermind

Are the Mako USA II's still exclusive to Orient's online store? Not seeing them at other discount sellers. (Waiting for that magical $149 price point....)


----------



## MrBacon

Just got mine in....





































Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBacon

Some quick thoughts:

1. Winding is gritty, but I don't know what to compare it to as I've never had a hand winding watch before

2. White dial has a slight reddish tint, you'd never know looking at it from afar. Perhaps it's just my particular watch

3. There is a misalignment of bezel to chapter ring, as mentioned, but not substantial enough for me to warrant concern (preferential)

4. Even weight on the wrist

5. Very legible

6. Lume lasted all night - 8 hours and was very legible in the morning, pretty impressive

7. Bezel is tough to grip and tough to move. Will most likely get better over time according to other reports, but good luck getting this to move with gloves on

Almost returned this for the citizen 200m diver that has the SS bracelet. But I was looking for more of a dress/diver combo with an automatic, and the citizen was too toolish and chunky 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsedout

The consensus seems that this watch has high end specs with outstanding good looks packaged with questionable quality control. I'd say they need to step up the fit finish and some of the niggling issues to expect their current asking price. Or lower the price to $150ish and have these problems simply overlooked with an all too common "for the price you can't complain" disclaimer, as it is now they are way too close to mid range Seiko, Citizen and microbrand quality to compete. I'd love to strap one of these on, but not for the current price.


----------



## MrBacon

Parsedout said:


> The consensus seems that this watch has high end specs with outstanding good looks packaged with questionable quality control. I'd say they need to step up the fit finish and some of the niggling issues to expect their current asking price. Or lower the price to $150ish and have these problems simply overlooked with an all too common "for the price you can't complain" disclaimer, as it is now they are way too close to mid range Seiko, Citizen and microbrand quality to compete. I'd love to strap one of these on, but not for the current price.


I agree and understand your perspective. The watch cost me $262 after those popular online discount codes. For sapphire and SEL (and a good SEL) with in house mechanism made in japan, I thought it to be a fair price. And in a point of pure irrational thought, I liked the idea of it being a sold-in-USA-only model, design cues taken from the online community, and the lore that the mako brings about.

History of some of the other orient watches suggest that at least the mechanism will last. So time will tell...

As you mentioned one of the draws was a good balance between design and function. It had an almost omega seamaster look and feel. So it can serve as a "wear anywhere/anytime" watch including the occasional dip in the water.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBacon

nevermind said:


> Are the Mako USA II's still exclusive to Orient's online store? Not seeing them at other discount sellers. (Waiting for that magical $149 price point....)


Its actually only available on the Orient USA website and can only be shipped to US locations.

More to your question though, reddit posts suggest this will unlikely happen. Probably the only way Orient USA can guarantee the US models stay within the US market.

Someone comment if I'm incorrect here...

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBacon

Parsedout said:


> The consensus seems that this watch has high end specs with outstanding good looks packaged with questionable quality control. I'd say they need to step up the fit finish and some of the niggling issues to expect their current asking price. Or lower the price to $150ish and have these problems simply overlooked with an all too common "for the price you can't complain" disclaimer, as it is now they are way too close to mid range Seiko, Citizen and microbrand quality to compete. I'd love to strap one of these on, but not for the current price.


Would you suggest a microbrand alternative here? I've analyzed to death the seiko and citizen watches. Vertigo is the only microbrand I know of (shows the lack of depth/knowledge I have...no shame)

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsedout

MrBacon said:


> Would you suggest a microbrand alternative here? I've analyzed to death the seiko and citizen watches. Vertigo is the only microbrand I know of (shows the lack of depth/knowledge I have...no shame)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


For exactly $262 there isn't a lot, but for a bit more the options open up quite a bit. Here's quick list off the top of my head, there are many others worth considering as well. Some of these are closer to the $500-700 range, some cheaper. I don't know, once you break the $250 price point certain things about quality and fit and finish shouldn't need to be said, there are a handful of great Seiko and Citizen (and even Casio, gasp!) that come in less than the microbrands, but if those don't tickle your fancy there are lots of other options out there. *edit* I really hope I'm not coming across as trying to crap on your purchase of the Orient, I think if you shell out the pennies for it and like it then that's all that matters. I suppose I was just making a comment to Orient (if they even read this thread anymore) that they either need to step up their game or reduce the price to stay competitive.

Bernhardt
Armida
Deep Blue
Lew & Huey
Helson
Obris Morgan
NTH
Halios
Scurfa
Steinhart
Android
Promethius


----------



## MrBacon

Parsedout said:


> For exactly $262 there isn't a lot, but for a bit more the options open up quite a bit. Here's quick list off the top of my head, there are many others worth considering as well. Some of these are closer to the $500-700 range, some cheaper. I don't know, once you break the $250 price point certain things about quality and fit and finish shouldn't need to be said, there are a handful of great Seiko and Citizen (and even Casio, gasp!) that come in less than the microbrands, but if those don't tickle your fancy there are lots of other options out there. *edit* I really hope I'm not coming across as trying to crap on your purchase of the Orient, I think if you shell out the pennies for it and like it then that's all that matters. I suppose I was just making a comment to Orient (if they even read this thread anymore) that they either need to step up their game or reduce the price to stay competitive.
> 
> Bernhardt
> Armida
> Deep Blue
> Lew & Huey
> Helson
> Obris Morgan
> NTH
> Halios
> Scurfa
> Steinhart
> Android
> Promethius


Like the list. I'll check these out. And no, you're not crapping. Love the thoughts.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ewestby

Just received mine in the mail yesterday! And like others, I'm torn between loving the features and being driven to distraction by the flaws.

First the good:
+ The bracelet is indeed perfectly acceptable for the price. It squeaks a bit, but a tiny bit of WD-40 solved that.
+ Mine is +4s/day at present. Again, perfectly acceptable.
+ No issues with the screw-down crown here, though I'm comparing it to my TAG diver, which is much harder to engage despite being 10x the price. :-d
+ The white face is distinctive.
+ The lume is great.

Now the bad:
- The alignment is all over the map, from the bezel to the chapter ring to some of the applied indices. I've seriously never seen anything so sloppy. The most obvious issue visible in the attached photo is the discrepancy between the 6 o'clock lumed index and the corresponding pip in the chapter ring beneath it. See how the pip isn't centered, but rather is off to the right? How does that even happen? And while the bezel looks ok in the photo, it's exactly half a click off. :-(
- Some of the kerning in the day wheel is indeed terrible, as was pointed out in Worn and Wound's review of the original Mako USA. FRI in particular makes me cringe.
- The vertical brushed finishing of the end links doesn't match the radial brushed finishing of the lugs.
- The bezel is oddly difficult to grip and turn as others have noted, though I'm hoping it will loosen up.

Mostly I'm disappointed in the bezel/chapter ring/index alignment. Did I get a lemon? I realize I could just return it and try my chances with a new one, but I'd rather exchange it if possible. Has anyone done so? Or is what you see in the photo within spec? I promise you the bezel alignment is much more noticeable in person.

Thanks!


----------



## MrBacon

ewestby said:


> Just received mine in the mail yesterday! And like others, I'm torn between loving the features and being driven to distraction by the flaws.
> 
> First the good:
> + The bracelet is indeed perfectly acceptable for the price. It squeaks a bit, but a tiny bit of WD-40 solved that.
> + Mine is +4s/day at present. Again, perfectly acceptable.
> + No issues with the screw-down crown here, though I'm comparing it to my TAG diver, which is much harder to engage despite being 10x the price. :-d
> + The white face is distinctive.
> + The lume is great.
> 
> Now the bad:
> - The alignment is all over the map, from the bezel to the chapter ring to some of the applied indices. I've seriously never seen anything so sloppy. The most obvious issue visible in the attached photo is the discrepancy between the 6 o'clock lumed index and the corresponding pip in the chapter ring beneath it. See how the pip isn't centered, but rather is off to the right? How does that even happen? And while the bezel looks ok in the photo, it's exactly half a click off. :-(
> - Some of the kerning in the day wheel is indeed terrible, as was pointed out in Worn and Wound's review of the original Mako USA. FRI in particular makes me cringe.
> - The vertical brushed finishing of the end links doesn't match the radial brushed finishing of the lugs.
> - The bezel is oddly difficult to grip and turn as others have noted, though I'm hoping it will loosen up.
> 
> Mostly I'm disappointed in the bezel/chapter ring/index alignment. Did I get a lemon? I realize I could just return it and try my chances with a new one, but I'd rather exchange it if possible. Has anyone done so? Or is what you see in the photo within spec? I promise you the bezel alignment is much more noticeable in person.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 9778578


I have yet to see a mako usa ii without these issues. It can't be bad craftsmanship, probably bad design. They all have misalignment. Even my orient mako (orange) had the issue. Some how, those imperfections, to me, are endearing.


----------



## ewestby

MrBacon said:


> I have yet to see a mako usa ii without these issues. It can't be bad craftsmanship, probably bad design. They all have misalignment. Even my orient mako (orange) had the issue. Some how, those imperfections, to me, are endearing.


Fascinating. And good to know. I have to say though, all the review photos I've seen are perfect, and none of the reviews mention these basic alignment issues that seems pervasive. I wonder if Orient switched manufacturing contractors to save money, and this is the result?


----------



## Parsedout

I'm guessing Orient USA took a page out of the Seiko book on sending out misaligned chapter rings.


----------



## JermT

Every post I've seen about misaligned chapter rings has been on the white luminous dial model. Have there been any cases on the black or blue models?

I'm still torn between getting a blue Ray II (assuming they ever come back in stock) and SEL bracelet from strapcode vs a blue Mako USA II.


----------



## MrBacon

JermT said:


> Every post I've seen about misaligned chapter rings has been on the white luminous dial model. Have there been any cases on the black or blue models?
> 
> I'm still torn between getting a blue Ray II (assuming they ever come back in stock) and SEL bracelet from strapcode vs a blue Mako USA II.


I heard mako usa ii has been sold out of the black for some time. Also heard they will be getting the black shipment here in mid-nov. That'll be out chance to find out. I hope you're right though. I'm invested in the the white though...


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker

Man i just got a pepsi mako to supplement my moderno and the blue is tempting, but so far the pepsi combo is my favorite diver color. Squale has a nice looking white and sky blue followed by anything blue.

I love both my orients though. Very happy customer here <3


----------



## xInZax

JermT said:


> Every post I've seen about misaligned chapter rings has been on the white luminous dial model. Have there been any cases on the black or blue models?
> 
> I'm still torn between getting a blue Ray II (assuming they ever come back in stock) and SEL bracelet from strapcode vs a blue Mako USA II.


Mine seem fine. Snagged the blue dial back when try first came out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ewestby

An update: I finally returned mine. At least Orient refunded me the full purchase price, and didn't try to charge a restocking fee as they warned they might.


----------



## guspech750

ewestby said:


> An update: I finally returned mine. At least Orient refunded me the full purchase price, and didn't try to charge a restocking fee as they warned they might.


Ohhhh, what did I miss? What happened?

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## MrBacon

Looking for more comments from newer owners. How are they holding up?


----------



## cabfrank

I'm sure they are holding up well, these are durable watches. Perhaps you mean the bezel, given that the crystal on these is sunken. I wonder that too. Are the bezels scratching easily?


----------



## xInZax

cabfrank said:


> I'm sure they are holding up well, these are durable watches. Perhaps you mean the bezel, given that the crystal on these is sunken. I wonder that too. Are the bezels scratching easily?


Yes, unfortunately. Although I am a shop teacher, so mine may be more prone to scratching. Crystal has held up well without a single scratch. Bezel has some paint coming off already. Again, could just be from the constant wear and use in the shop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

Maybe it is just somewhat hard use, but I've seen several with bezel scratches. Either way, I love the watches. I think I like white the best, but all three are really nice. I'd like to see a lume comparison, maybe with the Mako USA, the Ray and the Monster. I'm thinking it is somewhere between those other two.


----------



## htjouster

xInZax said:


> Yes, unfortunately. Although I am a shop teacher, so mine may be more prone to scratching. Crystal has held up well without a single scratch. Bezel has some paint coming off already. Again, could just be from the constant wear and use in the shop.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the original Mako USA, but my bezel has also received its fair share of scratches. Seems to be pretty much par for the course considering its an aluminum insert and the recessed crystal is not going to provide any protection.


----------



## j0n

JermT said:


> I'm still torn between getting a blue Ray II (assuming they ever come back in stock) and SEL bracelet from strapcode vs a blue Mako USA II.


I guess you'd have to favor the aesthetics of the Ray II with the upgraded strapcode bracelet enough to trump the sapphire + drilled lugs of the Mako USA II, since both "packages" will be around the same price. I understand the lume and movement to be equivalent on both. If I were faced with these two options, I would go with the blue Mako USA II because I prefer it's hands and indices over the Ray.

Out of curiosity, what did you decide and why?

I find myself struggling with a similar decision at the moment: buy a strapcode for my pepsi Mako I or sell the pepsi Mako and buy a blue mako USA II? In my case, there is a clear movement/lume upgrade as well, but aesthetically they are almost a wash (to me). Trying to talk myself out of the "but I need both!" mentality...and failing miserably.


----------



## Bane01

Hi guys, does anybody know if those are available anywhere in Europe? Also if you could recommend where to buy them at reasonable price.. Thanks


----------



## mi6_

Bane01 said:


> Hi guys, does anybody know if those are available anywhere in Europe? Also if you could recommend where to buy them at reasonable price.. Thanks


No. They are a US exclusive created by the US Orient distributor (Orient USA). They only ship them to the US. You'd need to use a mail forwarding service to send it to Europe.


----------



## Bane01

mi6_ said:


> No. They are a US exclusive created by the US Orient distributor (Orient USA). They only ship them to the US. You'd need to use a mail forwarding service to send it to Europe.


Too bad, it's a bit to expensive when using this option.. because of additional costs like custom expenses and shipping. But I must admit that I really like white faced one.. It gives the watch a certain cartoony vibe but at the same time retaining it's classy appearance. Beautiful watch...


----------



## KJH666

Bane01 said:


> Hi guys, does anybody know if those are available anywhere in Europe? Also if you could recommend where to buy them at reasonable price.. Thanks


It is a complete pain that they won't sell outside of the US. I am not bothering with the Mako USA 2 as I have a full set of the USA 1.


http://postimage.org/

It was a bit of a struggle as these are as rare as hens teeth in the UK. I managed to get the white dial via a sales listing on here and the other two through e-bay.com, but most US sellers won't ship internationally. Quite why I don't know, they still get paid in US Dollars via PayPal, still have to package the watch, still have to take it to the Post Office, but are happy to send it to New York but not Liverpool.

I just kept trying until people agreed to sell to me, but did get stung for import duties and VAT by the U.K. Customs.

When my Speedy Tuesday arrives and I list it for sale, I will exclude US buyers in revenge !!


----------



## KJH666

In addition to my previous post, where is the forum spirit here. Why doesn't one of our US members ask you to PayPal him the purchase price using the wornandwound discount code, when it arrives they will know the size and weight of the parcel and can get a price for International tracked postage. You then make a second payment for the postage and the watch is shipped on its way to you.

it is not difficult and I would be happy to do something similar if the roles were reversed.

I suspect the silence will be deafening.


----------



## mellowturtle

Wow looks awesome!


----------



## horolorgy

i love the orient slide rule! quite rare to find 1 in the wild sadly...


----------



## mi6_

KJH666 said:


> In addition to my previous post, where is the forum spirit here. Why doesn't one of our US members ask you to PayPal him the purchase price using the wornandwound discount code, when it arrives they will know the size and weight of the parcel and can get a price for International tracked postage. You then make a second payment for the postage and the watch is shipped on its way to you.
> 
> it is not difficult and I would be happy to do something similar if the roles were reversed.
> 
> I suspect the silence will be deafening.


How about Orient USA just ships this watch anywhere in the world? Who cares that it's a US exclusive. It's the only place this model of watch can be ordered from. They're loosing sales by not selling it to the thousands of potential customers that live outside the US. I can understand Orient USA not being able to ship other Orient models outside the US (which are also distributed in other markets by other local Orient distributors), but it's different with the Mako USA as it's not available anywhere else. It's not taking any business away from any other Orient dealer who doesn't have a Mako USA to sell. They don't sell Alfa Romeos in Canada but if I went to a USA dealer don't you think they'd still sell one to me?

I'd have ordered one if they shipped to Canada but they refused both with the original and second version. I'll just have to wait until Long Island watch sells them again at a greatly discounted price (and they do a Mako USA III that fixes the recessed crystal).


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch

Is there any way to get any discount on the Mako 2 USA? It seems to be only available full retail from the orient USA website?


----------



## guspech750

teioh3 said:


> Is there any way to get any discount on the Mako 2 USA? It seems to be only available full retail from the orient USA website?


The only time I had seen a discount on the USA model. The USA II was soon to be released and I remember Longislandwatch.com had gen I USA's for I think $180-ish.

So I suppose if and when a USA III comes out you may find USA gen II at a discount.

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## j0n

teioh3 said:


> Is there any way to get any discount on the Mako 2 USA? It seems to be only available full retail from the orient USA website?


Try one of these 30% off codes at checkout at OrientWatchUSA:

30OFF
YOUTUBE30


----------



## Bane01

What are your experiences with Mako II USA? How would you compare it's build quality with Steinhart Ocean one for example?


----------



## Polakbrah

j0n said:


> Try one of these 30% off codes at checkout at OrientWatchUSA:
> 
> 30OFF
> YOUTUBE30


Awesome the "30OFF" code worked for me! Now I am in a predicament... I purchased the Mako II in blue last week on Amazon for about $165. With the coupon code this Mako USA II comes to about $100 more. I am considering returning the Mako II for the USA II but do you guys believe it will be worth it?


----------



## paper cup

j0n said:


> Try one of these 30% off codes at checkout at OrientWatchUSA:
> 
> 30OFF
> YOUTUBE30


This worked for me as well - a big thank you. Wanted one for a while and was disappointed the Valentine's Day code didn't work. I'll post pics when it (white version) shows up.


----------



## watchman1221

Idk that's a good question. Haha how much is your time worth? You could justify it like that. Or if the sapphire crystal and solid end links are worth $100 extra dollars (which they probably are)... I just bought a Mako II on Amazon myself, waiting for it to come in. Keep us posted on what you decide to do! Sapphire crystal is really nice...


----------



## cabfrank

I liked the Mako, but never loved it, because I value lume highly. That is why I think the Ray is much better. The Mako USA has even better lume than the Ray, so for me, it would be worth it. Seriously, they're all great. It just depends on what is most important to you.


----------



## Polakbrah

These are all good points and the ones I recognized too. I bought the Mako over the Ray because I preferred its rectangular hour markers over the Ray's circles. However over the Mako, I really like the USA II's dial, also getting rid of the numbers (12, 9, 6). The sapphire crystal is a great selling point for me as well. The solid end links can be, but I haven't really noticed a huge issue with my Mako II's hollow ones. I also plan on using a NATO and a rubber strap for most of the time over the SS band. With my current Mako II, I like the lume on it and that was a major aspect for me in choosing a new watch.



watchman1221 said:


> Idk that's a good question. Haha how much is your time worth? You could justify it like that. Or if the sapphire crystal and solid end links are worth $100 extra dollars (which they probably are)... I just bought a Mako II on Amazon myself, waiting for it to come in. Keep us posted on what you decide to do! Sapphire crystal is really nice...


----------



## Marrin

As a Europe member I can only imagine having this watch, and I love what they did with it, now I wish they made 3 changes for the Mako USA III
1. machined clasp
2. crystal higher then the bezel and/or ceramic bezel insert - and to anyone saying sapphire will chip easily, I have worn an Orient STI II that has a raised sapphire for 5 years and it was banged up like hell since I work in a hardware wholesale store, but the sapphire has stayed spotless and like new.

3. slightly longer hands as I like them to touch the markers, but not a deal breaker
3,5. maybe work on the movement to make it more smooth vs. gritty winding


----------



## wapap

teioh3 said:


> Is there any way to get any discount on the Mako 2 USA? It seems to be only available full retail from the orient USA website?


Do a search on "orientwatchusa coupon." There is always a 30% discount, but during special holidays, sometimes you get 40-45% off.


----------



## wapap

Marrin said:


> 3,5. maybe work on the movement to make it more smooth vs. gritty winding


3.6. Why did they get rid of the red tip on the second hand for the white dial???


----------



## nevermind

Now I just wish they had blue AR....


----------



## ronragus

Any good deals?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## RileyWalker

Any idea when this watch will be back in stock on the orient website? I can't find this watch anywhere!!


----------



## Armstrong31

Want one. Trying not to be impulsive.


----------



## Fdblue

I want one but I need it as much as I need a hole in my head. I must resist!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronragus

If only theres a full lume dial usa version

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## LANIMIRC

BUMP!

Do we know when OWUSA will restock these? Been jonesin' for one for a the past few months but only the white dial is available.


----------



## kurodatsubasa

LANIMIRC said:


> BUMP!
> 
> Do we know when OWUSA will restock these? Been jonesin' for one for a the past few months but only the white dial is available.


I made the same inquiry 2 weeks ago, and the response was:

"We would definitely suggest checking our site again in the last week of August, if it is not available by then please feel free to contact us again as we may have received updated information."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBacon

kurodatsubasa said:


> I made the same inquiry 2 weeks ago, and the response was:
> 
> "We would definitely suggest checking our site again in the last week of August, if it is not available by then please feel free to contact us again as we may have received updated information."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is my understanding they stock these twice a year, spring and fall: April and November (before US' black friday)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## VadimMkin

I just saw an email from orientwatchusa dot com that limited quantities of all 3 Mako USA models are in stock. Within 20 minutes the blue model was gone, but black model as well as never-out-of-stock white model are still available


----------



## heynicewatch

VadimMkin said:


> I just saw an email from orientwatchusa dot com that limited quantities of all 3 Mako USA models are in stock. Within 20 minutes the blue model was gone, but black model as well as never-out-of-stock white model are still available


I wish I had push notifications setup on my e-mail. I NEED the blue one!


----------



## RobertoRossoBlu

First of all, excuse my English. I write from Italy.
I have a Mako USA II white, gorgeous, I'm in love with this watch. I find a single defect: the sapphire crystal is below the bezel and this further protects the glass but exposes the bezel to the scratch. I've been around for 20 days and have already scratched it. I ask someone: Is it possible to replace the sapphire crystal with a thicker so as to align the glass level with the bezel? Do you know how thick the sapphire crystal is? Thanks a lot


----------



## Timbre

If it will scratch, it will scratch.😜
Adding a thicker crystal will cause it to scratch or shatter.


----------



## paper cup

RobertoRossoBlu said:


> First of all, excuse my English. I write from Italy.
> I have a Mako USA II white, gorgeous, I'm in love with this watch. I find a single defect: the sapphire crystal is below the bezel and this further protects the glass but exposes the bezel to the scratch. I've been around for 20 days and have already scratched it. I ask someone: Is it possible to replace the sapphire crystal with a thicker so as to align the glass level with the bezel? Do you know how thick the sapphire crystal is? Thanks a lot


You may want to search through theses forums for the posts from the individual who nodded their Mako II US. It ended up looking really good.


----------



## brianwsch

Did Orient ever discount the Orient Mako USA models? I know they have discount codes sometimes. I have a white face and wanted to add the black one but dont remember if I got it discounted or not.


----------



## Watch19

There is a 30% off coupon that runs fairly regularly. That's about as good as it gets from Orient USA as the Mako USA models are usually excluded when Orient USA offers bigger special discounts. At $375 less 30%, it's a great watch for the money.


----------



## brianwsch

Watch19 said:


> There is a 30% off coupon that runs fairly regularly. That's about as good as it gets from Orient USA as the Mako USA models are usually excluded when Orient USA offers bigger special discounts. At $375 less 30%, it's a great watch for the money.


Ah right. I believe this is what I was referring to. I vaguely remember using a discount code for my white face last year. Give us another discount Orient!


----------



## kurodatsubasa

There is "newsletter" 30% discount code that is still active. I used it when I ordered my Mako II USA. Too bad that I missed the blue one, but black is fine too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianwsch

kurodatsubasa said:


> There is "newsletter" 30% discount code that is still active. I used it when I ordered my Mako II USA. Too bad that I missed the blue one, but black is fine too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


just went on the site to see if this is true. aannnnddd the black one is OOS.


----------



## DR Da-da

Coupon code "wornandwound" works for 30% off too.


----------



## kurodatsubasa

brianwsch said:


> just went on the site to see if this is true. aannnnddd the black one is OOS.


That was quick. The stock for black lasted for about a week I guess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurodatsubasa

I just picked up my Mako USA II black yesterday, and everything seems to be fine except for the bezel. It is very stiff and hard to turn. I do know that it's a common problem for some Orient watches, but not sure about Mako USA II. Has anyone experienced that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lavantmj

I think it's partially a matter of taste but I bought my USA about 3 weeks ago and I did take the Bezel off and press the spring tabs down a little and the action is perfect now.


----------



## LANIMIRC

Anyone know what material the bezel insert is made of? just curious.


----------



## maxiang

kurodatsubasa said:


> I just picked up my Mako USA II black yesterday, and everything seems to be fine except for the bezel. It is very stiff and hard to turn. I do know that it's a common problem for some Orient watches, but not sure about Mako USA II. Has anyone experienced that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine was - used some silicone lube and spun it a bunch. Works fine for me now, though there isn't a lot of grip to work with.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## maxiang

LANIMIRC said:


> Anyone know what material the bezel insert is made of? just curious.


Pretty sure it's aluminum.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulfgarrr

kurodatsubasa said:


> I just picked up my Mako USA II black yesterday, and everything seems to be fine except for the bezel. It is very stiff and hard to turn. I do know that it's a common problem for some Orient watches, but not sure about Mako USA II. Has anyone experienced that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, the bezel on mine is slippery and hard to turn. I ordered a coin edge bezel from Yobokies and a Planet Ocean bezel insert from Dagaz to replace it.

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## asushane

FYI all three colors are back in stock as of this posting. 

Code 30off brings it to the typical $262.50

Must. Resist. Temptation.


----------



## MrBacon

Originally I purchased the white model in October of 2016. I sold it about 6 months later. Then after buying/selling 10-15 watches from Japanese to Swiss, I came back and bought the black.

The white model wasn't blingy enough for me. However, everything about the watch was superb with an emphasis on the ultra comfortable bracelet and all night lume. I'm glad to be back. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBacon

MrBacon said:


> Originally I purchased the white model in October of 2016. I sold it about 6 months later. Then after buying/selling 10-15 watches from Japanese to Swiss, I came back and bought the black.
> 
> The white model wasn't blingy enough for me. However, everything about the watch was superb with an emphasis on the ultra comfortable bracelet and all night lume. I'm glad to be back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


FYI, picked this watch up in black as mentioned. On day 3, I dropped it from my backyard deck to the bottom on a bed of pebble rocks on; a full 10ft drop...

A few dents and scratches, but watch runs. In fact, I checked the deviations to make sure, and the f6922 movement is 3.5 seconds/day fast. Handwinding, hacking and rotor all good.

That's a damn tough watch...










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## wapap

And I still don't understand why they removed the red tip of the second hand from the white dial model.


----------



## guspech750

wapap said:


> And I still don't understand why they removed the red tip of the second hand from the white dial model.


I don't recall the white dial ever having a red tip??

My first gen USA doesn't have one. 









Any pics of a white USA with a red tip?

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## j0n

guspech750 said:


> I don't recall the white dial ever having a red tip??
> 
> My first gen USA doesn't have one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any pics of a white USA with a red tip?
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


He probably meant between the different colorways, not between the different generations.


----------



## maxiang

MrBacon said:


> FYI, picked this watch up in black as mentioned. On day 3, I dropped it from my backyard deck to the bottom on a bed of pebble rocks on; a full 10ft drop...
> 
> A few dents and scratches, but watch runs. In fact, I checked the deviations to make sure, and the f6922 movement is 3.5 seconds/day fast. Handwinding, hacking and rotor all good.
> 
> That's a damn tough watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Holymoly! Glad it's still working for you.

Tempus fugit


----------



## Montag84

Just received my Mako USA II in white today, sold a Blue Ray II to make room for it.


----------



## c0rnelius

Based on past sale patterns at Orient USA, will the Mako II USA go on sale for more than the standard 30%?

Every sale this cyber-sale season at the Orient USA online store has included text at the bottom exempting the Mako II USA from the advertised/e-newsletter sales of 45 and 50%.


----------



## cabfrank

I don't think so. It hasn't yet. Maybe in the distant future when and if something new is released, but as of now I'd say it's not going to happen. It's still quite a value at the price though.


----------



## j0n

c0rnelius said:


> Based on past sale patterns at Orient USA, will the Mako II USA go on sale for more than the standard 30%?
> 
> Every sale this cyber-sale season at the Orient USA online store has included text at the bottom exempting the Mako II USA from the advertised/e-newsletter sales of 45 and 50%.


I have been monitoring Orient USA adds for nearly two years now, and have never seen anything more than 30% off the Mako USA. Back in early 2016, Long Island Watch had the original Mako USA on sale for $179. Not 100% sure why, but I think this was right before the Mako/Ray/USA II came out, so maybe they were "cleaning house."


----------



## c0rnelius

Definitely is a value, I've seen it in person, the white dial has been stuck in my mind ever since. Soon.


----------



## c0rnelius

j0n said:


> I have been monitoring Orient USA adds for nearly two years now, and have never seen anything more than 30% off the Mako USA. Back in early 2016, Long Island Watch had the original Mako USA on sale for $179. Not 100% why, but I think this was right before the Mako/Ray/USA II came out, so maybe they were "cleaning house."


Ok seems right, I've been watching the Orient USA ads since October. I checked with Long Island Watch a few months ago and they didn't know if they will sell the Mako USA II. I've been holding out for an end of year sale or for Island Watch to stock them.

Thanks!


----------



## cabfrank

I've been wanting the while dial for a long time too.


----------



## Jarick

I had a Mako II for a bit (non USA) and the crystal did get scratched up pretty quickly/easily. The blue was really nice looking but not as versatile as black for business casual, so I ended up selling it and got a Citizen Promaster 151 (aka Optimus Prime) in blue for a casual/sports diver. Now I'm looking for a dressier diver and comparing the Ray II vs the Mako II USA. Now that they share the same movement and 120 click bezel, is the sapphire crystal and solid bracelet still worth the extra $100? Or would you go with the Ray and upgrade to a Strapcode Oyster and a domed sapphire crystal?


----------



## j0n

Looks like there is a "flash sale" on the Mako USA II for today only (12/14/2017). Use promo code HMKUSA2 for 35% off with free shipping.


----------



## cabfrank

I just saw it too, great deal. Christmas presents for yourself anyone?


----------



## Jarick

Well, I just pulled the trigger. This seems like a nice dressier diver to complement my Citizen Promaster BN0151.


----------



## c0rnelius

Well, it happened yesterday and maybe it will happen again after the holidays!



j0n said:


> I have been monitoring Orient USA adds for nearly two years now, and have never seen anything more than 30% off the Mako USA. Back in early 2016, Long Island Watch had the original Mako USA on sale for $179. Not 100% sure why, but I think this was right before the Mako/Ray/USA II came out, so maybe they were "cleaning house."


----------



## Jarick

Watch came in today. So far so good!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

Oh yeah, nice!


----------



## Jarick

My early take:

I had a blue Mako 2 (along with a Bambino, Symphony, and Flight from Orient) in 2016. I ended up selling all of them and went to an Apple Watch. I didn't like having to set the watches every time I wore them because I had so many automatics. I also struggled to find the right straps and felt the 40mm watches were a bit small. The blue looked fantastic in the right light but looked dull and drab otherwise.

Now a year and a half later the Apple Watch battery life sucks and the screen is horribly scratched. I picked up a cheap Casio digital watch and kind of loved the smaller size and stainless band. So I decided to shop for a new watch, one I would wear every day nearly (rather than a rotation). I was really close to getting the Seiko SKX013 but decided to try the Mako USA 2 instead. I went with the black because the blue always seemed a bit too casual for daily office wear.

In pictures, I didn't like the hour markers but in practice they look great. In comparison to my 44mm Bulova dive watch, this one feels like a much better size now (rather than when I was more interested in big watches). The polished bezel edge and the polished indices add enough of a classy look to make it an attractive desk diver (the biggest drawback to the Seiko was the plain painted markers). I like the oyster band too and would have had to get a Strapcode for the Seiko.

A lot of the criticisms of the watch seem a bit overblown, although I don't have much experience with nice watches. The recessed crystal is not nearly as bad as people say. It seems just fine to me although we will see the wear and tear on the bezel. Everything lines up properly from what I can tell. The bezel is very stiff but I don't dive so I won't really use it. The crown feels better than the Mako 2 I had before, a little less gritty. The only issue I have is that setting the date is kind of a pain (need to have very exact position on pulling the crown out). The bracelet is just fine. I can't recall if the links are any different than the Mako 2 or not. Doesn't seem to rattle. I don't plan on wearing it on any other bands or straps but the drilled lugs is nice to have. The lime is nice too. Very bright initially then legible for a couple hours.

I'll post a pic of my updated collection (well the ones I'll wear frequently), but again this will be my daily watch.


----------



## j0n

Jarick said:


> My early take:
> 
> I had a blue Mako 2 (along with a Bambino, Symphony, and Flight from Orient) in 2016. I ended up selling all of them and went to an Apple Watch. I didn't like having to set the watches every time I wore them because I had so many automatics. I also struggled to find the right straps and felt the 40mm watches were a bit small. The blue looked fantastic in the right light but looked dull and drab otherwise.
> 
> Now a year and a half later the Apple Watch battery life sucks and the screen is horribly scratched. I picked up a cheap Casio digital watch and kind of loved the smaller size and stainless band. So I decided to shop for a new watch, one I would wear every day nearly (rather than a rotation). I was really close to getting the Seiko SKX013 but decided to try the Mako USA 2 instead. I went with the black because the blue always seemed a bit too casual for daily office wear.
> 
> In pictures, I didn't like the hour markers but in practice they look great. In comparison to my 44mm Bulova dive watch, this one feels like a much better size now (rather than when I was more interested in big watches). The polished bezel edge and the polished indices add enough of a classy look to make it an attractive desk diver (the biggest drawback to the Seiko was the plain painted markers). I like the oyster band too and would have had to get a Strapcode for the Seiko.
> 
> A lot of the criticisms of the watch seem a bit overblown, although I don't have much experience with nice watches. The recessed crystal is not nearly as bad as people say. It seems just fine to me although we will see the wear and tear on the bezel. Everything lines up properly from what I can tell. The bezel is very stiff but I don't dive so I won't really use it. The crown feels better than the Mako 2 I had before, a little less gritty. The only issue I have is that setting the date is kind of a pain (need to have very exact position on pulling the crown out). The bracelet is just fine. I can't recall if the links are any different than the Mako 2 or not. Doesn't seem to rattle. I don't plan on wearing it on any other bands or straps but the drilled lugs is nice to have. The lime is nice too. Very bright initially then legible for a couple hours.
> 
> I'll post a pic of my updated collection (well the ones I'll wear frequently), but again this will be my daily watch.


Great write-up. I especially liked your comparison to other pieces you have owned. While reading your post, I was secretly hoping you would get fed up with the Apple watch...


----------



## maxiang

Jarick said:


> My early take:
> 
> I had a blue Mako 2 (along with a Bambino, Symphony, and Flight from Orient) in 2016. I ended up selling all of them and went to an Apple Watch. I didn't like having to set the watches every time I wore them because I had so many automatics. I also struggled to find the right straps and felt the 40mm watches were a bit small. The blue looked fantastic in the right light but looked dull and drab otherwise.
> 
> Now a year and a half later the Apple Watch battery life sucks and the screen is horribly scratched. I picked up a cheap Casio digital watch and kind of loved the smaller size and stainless band. So I decided to shop for a new watch, one I would wear every day nearly (rather than a rotation). I was really close to getting the Seiko SKX013 but decided to try the Mako USA 2 instead. I went with the black because the blue always seemed a bit too casual for daily office wear.
> 
> In pictures, I didn't like the hour markers but in practice they look great. In comparison to my 44mm Bulova dive watch, this one feels like a much better size now (rather than when I was more interested in big watches). The polished bezel edge and the polished indices add enough of a classy look to make it an attractive desk diver (the biggest drawback to the Seiko was the plain painted markers). I like the oyster band too and would have had to get a Strapcode for the Seiko.
> 
> A lot of the criticisms of the watch seem a bit overblown, although I don't have much experience with nice watches. The recessed crystal is not nearly as bad as people say. It seems just fine to me although we will see the wear and tear on the bezel. Everything lines up properly from what I can tell. The bezel is very stiff but I don't dive so I won't really use it. The crown feels better than the Mako 2 I had before, a little less gritty. The only issue I have is that setting the date is kind of a pain (need to have very exact position on pulling the crown out). The bracelet is just fine. I can't recall if the links are any different than the Mako 2 or not. Doesn't seem to rattle. I don't plan on wearing it on any other bands or straps but the drilled lugs is nice to have. The lime is nice too. Very bright initially then legible for a couple hours.
> 
> I'll post a pic of my updated collection (well the ones I'll wear frequently), but again this will be my daily watch.


Nice read  
I'm still considering a domed crystal myself, but you're right, it's not recessed much as is. I'd like to get the Miltat bracelet, but I'm getting conflicting info on whether it fits the USA or not. Definitely want to upgrade the clasp though. For the bezel, I used a silicone spray lube, sprayed it from the crystal side under the bezel, and cranked it around a bunch of times. Did this in water as well to rinse off the excess, and I spin it in water when I'm cleaning it. Did the trick for my USA, so it seems to need a break in. 
Also, dental floss to clean the crown threads does wonders as well. I didn't realize that the crown was a little hard to turn and gritty until I cleaned the threads after reading a...thread (lol) here. 
Enjoy your watch!

Tempus fugit


----------



## Jarick

Here's my simple/cheap collection so far:










Timex Fairfield for dress purposes
Orient Mako USA for daily wear
Citizen Promaster for a sporty casual diver 
Timex Weekender for light and casual wear

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

^ That Citizen is one of my favorite watches. I put a double-domed sapphire in mine.


----------



## Jarick

So far, no scratches. Wearing it daily and enjoying it.

It does seem to be running fast. I set the time and noticed it gained 2-3 minutes over the first week. Then I set the time again on New Year's and it was a couple minutes fast this morning. I just set the time now and a couple minutes later the second hand is already off. Is that out of the range of expectation?


----------



## sal4

I added the black and blue Mako USA II models to my white Mako USA I. Couldn't be happier with the watches.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cabfrank

Great stuff, sal4. I love all three. I wonder how long it would take me to decide which one to wear.


----------



## zaratsu

sal4 said:


> I added the black and blue Mako USA II models to my white Mako USA I. Couldn't be happier with the watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice!

Having seen all 3 in the flesh, which one are you liking the most?


----------



## sal4

zaratsu said:


> Nice!
> 
> Having seen all 3 in the flesh, which one are you liking the most?


Thanks! The white dial is the most unique IMO due to the black outlined hands and indices. Like the standard Mako and Ray, the blue dial version has a striking sunburst effect. And the more subdued black dial provides a classic look. I'm enjoying all three equally.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cabfrank

That pretty much sums up how I see them too. I'd be happy with any, or all.


----------



## Jarick

I'm kind of kicking around the idea of a Strapcode Oyster for this watch at some point. For two reasons...one is I am right in between sizes between taking out two links and having the adjustment all the way out and taking out one link and having the adjustment all the way in. I'm going a touch loose now but I'd like a buckle with more adjustability. The second is the 22mm band looks a bit out of proportion with the 42mm case and a taper would look better balanced. No rush but in the back of my mind.


----------



## maxiang

Jarick said:


> I'm kind of kicking around the idea of a Strapcode Oyster for this watch at some point. For two reasons...one is I am right in between sizes between taking out two links and having the adjustment all the way out and taking out one link and having the adjustment all the way in. I'm going a touch loose now but I'd like a buckle with more adjustability. The second is the 22mm band looks a bit out of proportion with the 42mm case and a taper would look better balanced. No rush but in the back of my mind.


I had a similar issue. Figured the clasp doesn't have enough range in it so I put a Seiko clasp on mine to solve it. 
For the Strapcode oyster, their listing on Amazon says the fitted end links doesn't fit the USA II. If it fits I'd buy if now lol

Tempus fugit


----------



## MrBacon

Excellent.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

Jarick said:


> I had a Mako II for a bit (non USA) and the crystal did get scratched up pretty quickly/easily. The blue was really nice looking but not as versatile as black for business casual, so I ended up selling it and got a Citizen Promaster 151 (aka Optimus Prime) in blue for a casual/sports diver. Now I'm looking for a dressier diver and comparing the Ray II vs the Mako II USA. Now that they share the same movement and 120 click bezel, is the sapphire crystal and solid bracelet still worth the extra $100? Or would you go with the Ray and upgrade to a Strapcode Oyster and a domed sapphire crystal?


I just had this same battle choosing between the Ray 2 or Mako USA. Since I live in Canada the Mako USA was tough to get as I'd have had Orient USA ship it to a mail forwarding service to get it sent to me in Canada for another $45 or so (plus customs duties).

So I got the Ray 2 for a few reasons. I found it for about $165 US (200 CND on Amazon.ca) and overall I like the hands and round dial markers better. Most reviews say the lume is quite good (guessing USA is still better) and I've heard both good and bad reviews of the bracelet. I don't really do strap changes so I prefer the look of the non-drilled lugs. If the mineral crystal gets scratched up I'll get a sapphire glass installed. And if the folded end links on the bracelet bug me I'll get a strapcode bracelet. I also got a 2 Year Asurian warranty versus having no warranty if I got the Mako USA (1 year if in the US). Even with a sapphire and strapcode upgrade the Ray 2 will cost me less than the Mako USA 2.

I probably would have got a Mako USA if it weren't for the recessed crystal. The Blu Ray 2's mineral crystal sits above the bezel. The aluminum bezel insert on the Mako USA will get scratched up so easily. I have yet to scratch a Citizen Promaster mineral crystal or Seiko Hardlex crystal after 3 years of wear so I'm not too worried about it. Most people don't realize that there are different types of mineral crystals and the better quality hardened ones are quite scratch resistant.


----------



## wickets

Montag84 said:


> Just received my Mako USA II in white today, sold a Blue Ray II to make room for it.


Is the lume as good as it looks in pics/youtube and does it last for several hours? thanks


----------



## wickets

wickets said:


> Is the lume as good as it looks in pics/youtube and does it last for several hours? thanks


I just bought one and so I'll know firsthand in a few days


----------



## guspech750

wickets said:


> Is the lume as good as it looks in pics/youtube and does it last for several hours? thanks


The lume on my first gen USA is very bright. Both my Monster and USA are easily legible when I wake up for work at 4:30am.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## wickets

guspech750 said:


> The lume on my first gen USA is very bright. Both my Monster and USA are easily legible when I wake up for work at 4:30am.
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Thanks. Mine will be here (watch-gods willing) next wed. I was torn between the xl and the usa, but the sapphire and supposedly better movement in the usa made the decision a lot easier to spend the extra money


----------



## guspech750

wickets said:


> Thanks. Mine will be here (watch-gods willing) next wed. I was torn between the xl and the usa, but the sapphire and supposedly better movement in the usa made the decision a lot easier to spend the extra money


You'll like it a lot. I love my USA and wear it and all my Orients a lot.

I just ordered a double domed sapphire for my luminous XL. It was time for an upgrade.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## wickets

What a beauty....now here's hoping it keeps time  For anyone reading this thread that has a lume addiction, this watch is for you!


----------



## guspech750

wickets said:


> What a beauty....now here's hoping it keeps time  For anyone reading this thread that has a lume addiction, this watch is for you!
> 
> View attachment 12973321


Looks awesome! I knew you'd love it! Never gets old looking at these USA models!

Yeah, it's a first gen in a second gen thread. But you don't get a second without a first! 










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## pzajic

Just picked up a Mako USA II and I’m very happy with what it is especially at the price. 

My only disappointment is the etched Orient logo in the crown 😕 Not sure when they decided to make this change, but it used to be a raised logo on the crown which added to its character and certainly gave it more of a “high end” feel.... 

Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## wpbmike

White-dial Mako USA II just ordered! 

What connects the bracelet links? Split pins or a pin-and-collar system?


----------



## DR Da-da

wpbmike said:


> White-dial Mako USA II just ordered!
> 
> What connects the bracelet links? Split pins or a pin-and-collar system?


Split pins hold the bracelet together.


----------



## JTK Awesome

sal4 said:


> I added the black and blue Mako USA II models to my white Mako USA I. Couldn't be happier with the watches.


Bought a black one & a blue one. deleted by mod


----------



## jpv7774

Well i read all 25 pages. I recently searched extensively for a budget dive watch and after a month of solid searching I ordered the Squale 1521......then returned it  ......The ordered a Ray II ....much happier with the Ray. After studying the Ray I came to grips that I dont like the polished stripes on the band and I prefer stick markers over the round dots...........so after reading 25 pages my mind was made up. I decided I would get on the Orient site and try one of the coupon codes and if it worked my problems were solved. I get stick hour markers.....drilled lugs....upgraded crystal.....and a better looking oyster which is everything I wanted. Will sell my new Ray II at a minor loss vs buying a Strapcode for it. By the way Strapcode was out of stock on the Ray oyster anyway. The code worked...watch is on the way.
Thanks for all of the input guys....

I will report when I get the watch.....


----------



## cabfrank

Excellent. The coupon codes have not usually worked on that model, so either things have changed, or you got lucky. Either way, congratulations on your purchase. I suspect you will love your watch. Do let us know.


----------



## jpv7774

fyi.....
try wornandwound code.......


----------



## IIIV

Could someone please recommend a super oyster bracelet that is compatible with the Mako USA II?


----------



## JTK Awesome

Is it me, or does the white dial make the lume'd hands and markers look green?

Anyway, although I dislike divers for anything other than swimming, Orient made this new Mako an excellent daily. Love my blue one.


----------



## guspech750

JTK Awesome said:


> Is it me, or does the white dial make the lume'd hands and markers look green?
> 
> Anyway, although I dislike divers for anything other than swimming, Orient made this new Mako an excellent daily. Love my blue one.


I love the greenish hue on my white dial USA myself.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## gvongies

Is the blue version sunburst? I've always been interested in this model but looking for a flashy blue dial


----------



## JTK Awesome

Yes, only the blue one is a sunburst design.


----------



## uplockjock

gvongies said:


> Is the blue version sunburst? I've always been interested in this model but looking for a flashy blue dial


About the nicest blue dial you will find!


----------



## guspech750

uplockjock said:


> About the nicest blue dial you will find!


One of my few watch regrets. Not buying a first gen blue USA. LOVE my white dial but wish I had the blue too.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## jpv7774

Well she finally arrived. Still has plastic wrapping on the bracelet but i slipped it on for a quick look. First impression...........this watch ticks a lot of my watch likes..boxes. She's a keeper!!!! Nice job by Orient making adjustments to their already very good divers and making this baby almost perfect. I say almost because I havent even un wrapped the darn thing yet.


----------



## cabfrank

Beautiful! Enjoy it.


----------



## jpv7774

Update.......I have only worn the watch briefly around the house but one sort of negative I am seeing is that when I view the watch from straight on it has a glare and makes the black dial look like its faded....but when i turn it slightly it shows a deeper rich color black. I assume this is due to AR coating? I also own a new Ray II and this issue does not exist with the Ray.....I assume no AR w the Ray. If this is what AR coating looks like then I would prefer to not have AR coating. I would my dial to have that rich dark color all the time.
Educate me.....
Thanks


----------



## wpbmike

jpv7774 said:


> Update.......I have only worn the watch briefly around the house but one sort of negative I am seeing is that when I view the watch from straight on it has a glare and makes the black dial look like its faded....but when i turn it slightly it shows a deeper rich color black. I assume this is due to AR coating? I also own a new Ray II and this issue does not exist with the Ray.....I assume no AR w the Ray. If this is what AR coating looks like then I would prefer to not have AR coating. I would my dial to have that rich dark color all the time.
> Educate me.....
> Thanks


Sapphire glass is more reflective than mineral glass. The Ray is mineral glass.


----------



## jpv7774

Thanks for your reply. I am learning as I go.....I see most everyone likes sapphire crystals but I assume a sapphire crystal with a really good AR coating would be the way to go. Im not sure if my Mako USA II has AR coating or not...a quick Google will get me that info. But I am really having an issue with the constant reflection seen on my watch. I have to turn the watch in an angle to see the dial clearly. The sapphire crystal was one of the reasons that I upgraded my Ray II to the USA II ......I will include a pic of my Ray II and my Mako USA II......Call me crazy but i will take the mineral crystal all day long.


----------



## Jarick

Update after a few months with this watch:

It's been my daily watch, especially during the week. I've only neglected it long enough to have to re-set and wind it once.

Sapphire crystal is so much better than mineral. It's my first sapphire and it still looks brand new. By this time with my other Orients, I had scratches already. Nothing here. No glare issues either. And the recess doesn't really bother me. The bezel does have a couple chips/scratches in it. I'd love a ceramic one at some point but probably never will be available. Bracelet also has a couple scratches and some wear but that's to be expected.

Really my only criticisms at this point:

1. It runs slightly fast, maybe 1-2 minutes per week?

2. I wish the clasp had more micro adjust points. I'm in between links so I've been wearing it a touch big and have adjusted but would be nicer to have more granularity.


----------



## jpv7774

Hey Jarick.....nice update on the watch. I dont understand how I can have the same watch and clearly have reflection issues with the sapphire crystal as seen in my side by side pic that I posted. Note in my pic both watches are in the same straight on angle and the USA II has a reflection on it. I wrote an email to Orient and got a reply today. They said there is no AR coating on this sapphire crystal and that I would have to take it to a jeweler to resolve my issue. It is really buggin me but you are reporting zero glare issues. I wonder if you have a blue dial and maybe that is less reflective then my black dial????? Or maybe Orient used a different crystal in mine???? Who knows...but I am the type of person that will have to get an AR crystal installed or it will drive me nuts. Other then that the watch is fantastic....especially for the price.


----------



## Technarchy

Owned about a month or so. Wears smallish, but that's a good thing. Good lume, and looks.


----------



## jpv7774

I finally sized mine up and got her outside today. The watch has a great look....I thought it worked very well out on the town in casual attire. I can also see this watch in a nice restaurant. Mine hand winds smoothly....crown is a little hard to grab onto but doesnt bother me.......I have a Strapcode Super Oyster inbound to see if that will be an upgrade for the bracelet. If it isnt an upgrade in feel I will install it on my Ray II..... As mentioned before the lack of AR coating on the crystal has me viewing my watch through a glare most of the time....not bashing the watch just being honest. For those who dont have any glare issues I will assume you dont own the black dial version like mine. I will post a pic or 2 from today.


----------



## jpv7774

Tried to get both pics on same post....I guess the file was too large.......not the greatest pic but will give new buyers an idea what she looks like on the wrist.


----------



## scillis

Does anyone have theirs on NATO or Zulu? I bought from CountyComm an interested it how it will look an feel. Plus, can I take the spring bar out of the bracelet an use that? Or do I need to buy spring Bars?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wickets

I have mine on a nato....and i used the spring bar from the bracelet...so far, so good


----------



## scillis

wickets said:


> I have mine on a nato....and i used the spring bar from the bracelet...so far, so good


Any photos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyonary

Got the same white version a few weeks back. Definitely feels like quality; running a bit fast but not too bad. I totally agree that the smallish wear works with this one. It's a great deal for what you get, especially if on sale.


----------



## bbasch

mako USA II on a Navy Perlon ... this is a great combo for summer ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

So a few years ago Marc at Long Island watch got the original Orient Mako USA and sold them out over a few weeks at blowout prices ($185 USD if I remember right). A few weeks ago Marc got the Orient Mako USA II and started selling them. Today they are all on sale for $199 USD, but they can only be shipped to the USA and Canada.

So does this mean the Orient Mako USA III is around the corner?


----------



## MrBacon

mi6_ said:


> So a few years ago Marc at Long Island watch got the original Orient Mako USA and sold them out over a few weeks at blowout prices ($185 USD if I remember right). A few weeks ago Marc got the Orient Mako USA II and started selling them. Today they are all on sale for $199 USD, but they can only be shipped to the USA and Canada.
> 
> So does this mean the Orient Mako USA III is around the corner?


I'm not so sure. I mean they have the komasu. There isn't an official Orient Mako III release. yes the Kano, but is that an official mako? I don't think so.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CLP

Just bringing this back up to talk about the crystal, it's about the only issue I have with the blue I just purchased.

Yes it does look a little milky at some angles because it is flat with no AR.

Has anyone been able to source a domed blue AR sapphire that fits the USA II yet? I would assume if it exists and sits right it would look perfect with the way the bezel insert slopes down.

Marc confirmed that the ones on LIW only fit the Mako and not the USA. I would assume Crystaltimes is the same but have not inquired with them yet.

Anyone been able to mod a domed sapphire into their Mako USA II yet?

Edit: guess I answered my own question by looking at CT's website. CT039 it is!


----------



## mi6_

MrBacon said:


> I'm not so sure. I mean they have the komasu. There isn't an official Orient Mako III release. yes the Kano, but is that an official mako? I don't think so.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


What does the Kamasu or the non-existent Mako III have to do with it? The Mako USA is an EXCLUSIVE watch commissioned by ORIENT WATCH USA. Orient just makes it for them. They can make an Orient Mako USA III at any point. It's not part of the Orient Japan line so the Kamasu has no impact on future Makos USA models.


----------



## MrBacon

mi6_ said:


> What does the Kamasu or the non-existent Mako III have to do with it? The Mako USA is an EXCLUSIVE watch commissioned by ORIENT WATCH USA. Orient just makes it for them. They can make an Orient Mako USA III at any point. It's not part of the Orient Japan line so the Kamasu has no impact on future Makos USA models.


I don't think the offerings would overlap, would you? Also wouldn't mind you being less prickly, don't want to get off topic though.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

MrBacon said:


> I don't think the offerings would overlap, would you? Also wouldn't mind you being less prickly, don't want to get off topic though.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


No they wouldn't overlap so that's why I'm wondering if they're going to do a Mako USA III now that LIW is clearing them out on a sale. Not really sure what they could add that would be new to the Mako USA III. Already has a hacking/hand winding, solid end links. A domed AR sapphire crystal that sits above the bezel and a better clasp on the bracelet (machined clasp) would be the only upgrades I could suggest.

Sorry can't stop being prickly. It's just in my nature. People just annoy me, constantly.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Orient US has now lowered the price on the Mako US II to $200 for blue and black dial models.


----------



## geckobros

^Gurthang54 said:


> Orient US has now lowered the price on the Mako US II to $200 for blue and black dial models.


Now if they do that for the white, I am in. Until then...


----------



## CLP

Newly installed double-domed blue AR from CrystalTimes. Tried to take wrist shots in different lighting conditions out side. It really is hard to capture how great it looks in person in photos.

As you can see from the side shot the dome matches the slope of the bezel perfectly.


----------



## wpbmike

On sale at OrientUSA now.

$230 for the white dial.
$200 for blue and black.


----------



## guspech750

I wonder if there will be a third gen USA model. 


Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## mi6_

I bought the blue dial Mako USA II almost 2 years ago. I really like the watch other than the fact that mine runs within spec, but very fast (~+17 spd). I've kind of regretted getting the blue though since I have so many other blue dive watches. I'm also not a fan of the contrast between the shinny blue sunray dial contrasted against the fairly matte blue aluminum bezel insert. Overall I prefer the matte blue on my Seiko mini-turtle SRPC39.









I was thinking about selling mine and getting the white dial but there are two things holding me back. 1) I wish they kept the red tipped second hand on the white dial. I think this would have looked so much better. 2) I wish the chapter ring was painted white with black markings. It looks funny to me that they used a black chapter ring with white printing. I assume this was a cost savings measure as they could use the same chapter ring and bezel as the black dial version. Still the white dial is pretty good looking. I appreciate they painted the hands and marker surrounds black for good legibility.









I may wait a while in the hopes they do a Mako USA III down the road. I really hope they make the following changes to make the model exceptional:

- sapphire crystal that sits flush or proud of the bezel
- shielded lume pip on the bezel vs a cheap plastic lume pip
- ceramic bezel (lumed would be nice)
- machine folding clasp vs the cheap stamped metal clasp
- screwed pin links vs split push pins on the bracelet
- white dial version with red tipped second hand and white chapter ring

I'll admit though as a whole, this watch is a great value if you get it for the $199 sale price.


----------



## zaratsu

mi6_ said:


> I may wait a while in the hopes they do a Mako USA III down the road. I really hope they make the following changes to make the model exceptional:
> 
> - sapphire crystal that sits flush or proud of the bezel
> - shielded lume pip on the bezel vs a cheap plastic lume pip
> - ceramic bezel (lumed would be nice)
> - machine folding clasp vs the cheap stamped metal clasp
> - screwed pin links vs split push pins on the bracelet
> - white dial version with red tipped second hand and white chapter ring
> 
> I'll admit though as a whole, this watch is a great value if you get it for the $199 sale price.


Some great suggestions there.

As an ex owner of this exact watch, I'd also add a suggestion for crown guards that are rounded on the inside (where they meet the crown). They're currently squared off which i feel detracts from the case design.

If Seiko can do this at a similar price point, I don't see why Orient can't.


----------

